# Bus Travel



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

Need to get from Mazatlan to Guadalajara mid May.
Could drive but was thinking of bus.
Any recommendations.
Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Bus travel in Mexico is an excellent experience. Enjoy.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

hando4949 said:


> Need to get from Mazatlan to Guadalajara mid May.
> Could drive but was thinking of bus.
> Any recommendations.
> Thanks


Try this site Venta de Boletos y Consulta de Horarios


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

That site goes to Primera Plus and is a good site for Mazatlan to Guadalajara.
For more general bus info, I go to Larpman, transportation, bus lines domestic or international. It has links to most of the bus lines.


----------

